# 24 hp briggs els tighting specs



## nitrobassboat (Nov 8, 2009)

need all torque specifications for a 446677-0463 briggs engine --iam rebuilding one---anyone have a site where i can go---or know the specs


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

You can look them up here:

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/engine_specs/

BG


----------



## nitrobassboat (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks but it doesnt have my engine spec---which is 446677---


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you sure that it is not 445 series?

I assume that it is OHV Twin Cylinder.

BG


----------



## nitrobassboat (Nov 8, 2009)

yes its a 446677 els series--24 hp---havent found anything on that engine as far as specs yet---looked everywhere


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

nitrobassboat said:


> yes its a 446677 els series--24 hp---havent found anything on that engine as far as specs yet---looked everywhere


Hi Nitro:wave:

Are you sure you have looked everywhere??

Try these links and see if any useful info can be had.


I started here:
http://engines.myfaqcenter.com/Answer.aspx?p_faqid=3439

Removing the head would be required and they aren't going to have you do that unless they tell you how to re-assemble your engine.

Then I followed the link for torque specs and ended up at:
http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Engine Specifications Chart_ms3992.pdf

A good place to start when working on small engines is here:
http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/

Good luck and let the forum know how things are going,

SABL


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You are right, it is a 446677. I found the model number but info as to torques.

BG


----------

